# RacV vs RacX



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

It seem like my RacV doesn't last as long as X. Anyone has same issue? Especially the FF RacX seem to last forever. My FF412 RacX seen over 50 houses door and trim and works great. My RacV of any size seem to lasted around 10 houses.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course flats and primers are going to wear a tip faster. 

I have not used a racV in years, I use titan tips as well as the racX's


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Of course flats and primers are going to wear a tip faster.
> 
> I have not used a racV in years, I use titan tips as well as the racX's


Not entirely true Sean. These new fancy Acrylics seem to wear tips faster, at least thats what the different airless reps have told me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Softy said:


> It seem like my RacV doesn't last as long as X. Anyone has same issue?


I thought that was part of the marketing - the RAC X was made of a slightly harder steel.
My complaint is the RAC V's dont last as long as they used to.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Agreed, Have any of you ever used Spraytech fine finish tips? I wonder how they last compare to Rac V and Rac X


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> I thought that was part of the marketing - the RAC X was made of a slightly harder steel.
> My complaint is the RAC V's dont last as long as they used to.


The tips havent changed, the paints you all use have. :thumbup: Personally, i'm not a fan of the RAC-X. More expensive, and not much improvement in longevity. Best thing to do, run the proper pressure, and change your tips when you notice wear. Once the tips wear, you are using more material than needed. Running the pressure too high wears out the tips faster.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the thing about the racx is that you have to use the racx tip the racv and any other do not fit into the racx tip guard. In general all of the current paints are much more gritty and are tearing up piston rods like never before. the problem is in all sprayers not any one brand so you know it is the paint. We are seeing almost 100% piston replacement as opposed to years past when the piston replacement rate was probably 1 in 6


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm surprised to read your post. My FF get blowed out after 1 house. 5-7 gallons worth of acrylic. My FF don't see a third house or more than 12-15 gallons max. The RAC5 are blowed after 1 prime or about 25-30 gallons in a 517. Those FF tips wear fast! 

Shoot a new tip on cardboard before you do a prime, when finished, shoot a line below it. It should show oval rather than straight line pattern.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> the thing about the racx is that you have to use the racx tip the racv and any other do not fit into the racx tip guard. In general all of the current paints are much more gritty and are tearing up piston rods like never before. the problem is in all sprayers not any one brand so you know it is the paint. We are seeing almost 100% piston replacement as opposed to years past when the piston replacement rate was probably 1 in 6


 It seems to be the case. I don't know what they are putting in paint now that is different than five years ago but it is wearing pumps a lot faster. As for tips I agree with JP I can't get more than 25 gallons through a 517 now before its blown. e


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Agreed, Have any of you ever used Spraytech fine finish tips? I wonder how they last compare to Rac V and Rac X



They dont. At all. No comparison


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not entirely true Sean. These new fancy Acrylics seem to wear tips faster, at least thats what the different airless reps have told me.


I take your word for it since you are speaking to more reps than I am. 
I also believe it because I find my trim tips are not lasting as many houses as they used to but I contributed it to the primer I am also spraying through them. Yet cheaper flats and primers are more course and have been attributed to tip wear in the past.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I take your word for it since you are speaking to more reps than I am.
> I also believe it because I find my trim tips are not lasting as many houses as they used to but I contributed it to the primer I am also spraying through them. Yet cheaper flats and primers are more course and have been attributed to tip wear in the past.


 Ya know, one post,,,long time ago,, you said something like "I just figure a tip in for each job".

That was one of them AHH_HAHH moments for me. I quit worrying about em, and just put a new tip each job. It makes my life much easier and it really does save paint and produces a better job. 

I agree that paint is rougher on rigs and tips than it used to be, so like you told me,,,,, just buy a new tip for each job, its like a few bucks!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, one post,,,long time ago,, you said something like "I just figure a tip in for each job".
> 
> That was one of them AHH_HAHH moments for me. I quit worrying about em, and just put a new tip each job. It makes my life much easier and it really does save paint and produces a better job.
> 
> I agree that paint is rougher on rigs and tips than it used to be, so like you told me,,,,, just buy a new tip for each job, its like a few bucks!!!!!!


Funny. I typed that very thing in my previous post and got rid of it because I have said it so many times before.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a new tip for every job on the finish paint, then use that tip on the next job for the primer.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

jp said:


> The RAC5 are blowed after 1 prime or about 25-30 gallons in a 517


If you're using a 517 and are worried about using to much product you should have started with a smaller tip.
Theres a big difference between worn and blown.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not when you consider spray pattern. Not everyone using a large tip is back rolling.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, one post,,,long time ago,, you said something like "I just figure a tip in for each job".





Rob said:


> I use a new tip for every job on the finish paint, then use that tip on the next job for the primer.


I figure a new one for each spray job but still try to get a few jobs out of one. I keep many brand new tips in the van that way I always have them handy, I don't worry about tips and don't see any reason why I should.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I figure a new one for each spray job but still try to get a few jobs out of one. I keep many brand new tips in the van that way I always have them handy, I don't worry about tips and don't see any reason why I should.


 If your like me, you have new ones in the glove box and a WHOLE jar of used ones in the back,,, just in case you may need em again !!!!! LOL


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If your like me, you have new ones in the glove box and a WHOLE jar of used ones in the back,,, just in case you may need em again !!!!! LOL


lol I use a fishing tackle box for my spray tips and guards, they make very good tip boxes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol I use a fishing tackle box for my spray tips and guards, they make very good tip boxes.


Cool man, now you just need a P-Touch label maker and a Bedazzler, and that tip box will be sweettttttt :thumbsup: We all know you Bedazzle your whites and brushes, so why stop there? :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Cool man, now you just need a P-Touch label maker and a Bedazzler, and that tip box will be sweettttttt :thumbsup: We all know you Bedazzle your whites and brushes, so why stop there? :whistling2:



Thats hilarious, but harsh. I use a tackle box too. (And I love my P-Touch label maker and Bedazzler...)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thats hilarious, but harsh. I use a tackle box too. (And I love my P-Touch label maker and Bedazzler...)


Im just messin with him and he knows it :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Cool man, now you just need a P-Touch label maker and a Bedazzler, and that tip box will be sweettttttt :thumbsup: We all know you Bedazzle your whites and brushes, so why stop there? :whistling2:


 Man I got to get me one of these !!!!! Are they a SW product???


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

mr.fixit said:


> the thing about the racx is that you have to use the racx tip the racv and any other do not fit into the racx tip guard. In general all of the current paints are much more gritty and are tearing up piston rods like never before. the problem is in all sprayers not any one brand so you know it is the paint. We are seeing almost 100% piston replacement as opposed to years past when the piston replacement rate was probably 1 in 6


How does the new paint cause the replacement of pistons to increase? Is this in machines that have failed or are needing maintenance?

BTW-my 395 quit drawing paint on a site and for emergency reasons, I disassembled it and cleaned the pump and rebuilt it. (I ordered a replacement kit of course.) I still have that kit, figuring I will re-do it one day. That day has not yet come and I have done at least 20 houses on the original pump guts!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So much clay in paints now is what I have been told.


----------

